# '46 or '47 Schwinn B6 ??



## Brian (Aug 5, 2017)

Came across another good find yesterday. I'm not a Schwinn expert by far and am not sure which year this is. It has the tapered kickstand, flat bandaid style rack bracket and large horn button. ????...46 or 47?
Has "AS" on the springer bolts but the seat clamp bolt had a standard hex head bolt in it. Apparently the original one was lost or removed. I just fabricated a replacement one which I have in the picture.
Previous owner recently painted the rims,...ughh! Also put fresh tires on. Looks like the paint will come out nice with some careful cleaning. "Griffin/Packard" badged. Cool "Stewart Warner" Cadet speedometer. Serial number is B97531.
Any help from the Schwinn experts out there with more info on this bike would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 5, 2017)

46. Nice condition.correct seatclamps aren't hard to come by.


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 5, 2017)

Agree! Nice bike.


----------



## Brian (Aug 5, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> 46. Nice condition.correct seatclamps aren't hard to come by.



Can you pass on some knowledge to me as to what definitely makes this a 46? Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 5, 2017)

Brian said:


> Can you pass on some knowledge to me as to what definitely makes this a 46? Thanks




The serial number is the major factor. Very nice ride.


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 5, 2017)

Wow I wish the b6 I just found last week looked like that! It's supposed to be the same color combo, but mine has a nice patina to it! 

Great find by the way!!


----------



## Brian (Aug 5, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 655781 Wow I wish the b6 I just found last week looked like that! It's supposed to be the same color combo, but mine has a nice patina to it!
> 
> Great find by the way!!



Lol,..plenty of patina yet it's still a cool bike!
Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 5, 2017)

Not exactly sure what the AS details are on a 46 but the seat clamp bolt is the D style.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 5, 2017)

Very nice B6, that will clean up fairly easily and look amazing. If you have the big button horn and if the bracket inside is tapped instead of the clips for the screws, it would likely be a prewar tank that was left over, making it an early 46. Not that I know for 100% that's the case, just info I read when I was looking for a tank for my B6. Looking forward to after pics! Joe


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 5, 2017)

C'mon tapered kickstand and I'm not even a Schwinger guy! Haha Go Colson!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 6, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> C'mon tapered kickstand and I'm not even a Schwinger guy! Haha Go Colson!




Ahh, the infamous tapered kickstand associated to only the 1946 Schwinns. As a non Colson guy,   I've read some postings on this site by a couple seasoned collectors that said the tapered stand was also used on some 47 models. Myth or fact? Knowing that Schwinn used up old stock on the new year models and sometimes new different improved stock in the forth quarter production, I can believe the tapered stand could also be associated with some of the 47 models.


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 6, 2017)

That's one sexy kickstand and the only reason I am paying attention!


----------



## morton (Aug 6, 2017)

Beautiful original bike....the kind of find most of us dream of be it Schwinn or other make.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 6, 2017)

Nice, Nice Bike - Cool Badge, never seen that one before. NORTH CAROLINA BIKE ! Use the above archives to find similar Bikes that have been listed in the past.
I don`t know the answers to your questions. I do think that your bike is a `46.  You did very well to bring that Baby home- Congrats----------Cowboy


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Ahh, the infamous tapered kickstand associated to only the 1946 Schwinns. As a non Colson guy,   I've read some postings on this site by a couple seasoned collectors that said the tapered stand was also used on some 47 models. Myth or fact? Knowing that Schwinn used up old stock on the new year models and sometimes new different improved stock in the forth quarter production, I can believe the tapered stand could also be associated with some of the 47 models.  View attachment 655820




This is one of those myths that has been perpetuated through bicycle history. I owned a legit '47 B6 with a tapered stand and I believe either cyclingday or Bob U. said they had seen one as late as '48. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Aug 6, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> The serial number is the major factor. Very nice ride.[/QUOT
> Tapered kick stand was a one year only item.


----------



## Brian (Aug 6, 2017)

morton said:


> Beautiful original bike....the kind of find most of us dream of be it Schwinn or other make.



Thanks I'm very fortunate to have come across a good find like this. 
I appreciate everyone's comments and help!!


----------

